# Always ants in my lawn (Tampa, FL)



## ThatMouse (Aug 19, 2014)

Short version: No fire ants. No major infestations. Just no end to the ants outside. Is this typical or do I need to take it up a notch?

Long version:
There are always ants in my lawn, especially large nests complete with larva found under rocks/pavers. Should I be putting down more Spectracide Triazicide or is that not the right stuff? I put A LOT more down than recommended, sometimes watering it in or timing it to light rain. I'm not as concerned with lawn care, but protecting the house.

I use indoor spray for the house and we only find just the occasional dead body, or a handful of ants around the window sills. I use the spray on the outside when I see a trail of ants going INSIDE somewhere and that stops them usually.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

If they are nesting outside in the lawn you realty don't need to that concerned. Carpenter ants build nests in wood but unlike the termite do year the wood. An infestation in your house is pretty easy to find. They leave piles of saw dust. Regular ants maybe be unsightly but not usually harmful. They may invade your sugar bowl but the won't cause damage to the house Unless you want to make your yard a toxic waste dump its pretty difficult if not impossible to get rid of them


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Ants are very common in the South. Especially if you have moisture in the ground. What you do not want is Carpenter Ants, Termites or Fire Ants. Talk to local lawn care companies. They may just suggest to spread diatomaceous earth earth over the lawn, or use a spreadable Pesticide.


----------

